# English midwife in Dubai



## kentj (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all, does anyone know about English midwifery in Dubai. Awaiting news for hubby's job as hopefully relocating to Dubai. Thinking of one day per week maybe in an English clinic. Have been qualified 5 years.


Thanks in advance


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't be sure about midwife jobs but I have arrived a few months ago as a uk RN. I have learned that most jobs here are full time. I've had 2 years off so I can't even get my Dubai health licence. If you have worked recently you should be ok but doubt there is a one day a week clinic job but you never know. X


----------

